# The Rambo Micklem Multi-bridle...



## EquestrianFairy (19 March 2009)

recommendations? From what i.ve seen i like it alot and its a good price. Others used it? Have it? What do you all think?


----------



## Eira (19 March 2009)

I haven't read many raving reviews on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm not a fan of it either but have never used one so I couldn't tell you if it actually works ! lol


----------



## minerva (19 March 2009)

Weezy has a photo of how one rubbed her mare, it put me off them!


----------



## NikkiF (19 March 2009)

Have to say I don't like the look of it at all


----------



## BBs (19 March 2009)

Horrible thing


----------



## Cyberchick (19 March 2009)

I have one. It's sitting in my tack room getting dusty. That says it all..............


----------



## Scribbles (19 March 2009)

Is there anything else then that works as a hackamore without the long (shanks?) and putting loads of pressure on the poll? If my youngster carries on being unable to be ridden in a bit, then this was the only option as hackamores are very strong.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (19 March 2009)

how disappointing- i was thinking it would have some good reviews. Is there any particular reasons why people aren't finding it any good?


----------



## Serephin (19 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is there anything else then that works as a hackamore without the long (shanks?) and putting loads of pressure on the poll? If my youngster carries on being unable to be ridden in a bit, then this was the only option as hackamores are very strong. 

[/ QUOTE ]

have you had a look at the Dr Cook's bitless bridle?  website is here: www.bitlessbridle.co.uk - they do a 30 day money back guarantee.  I used to ride my TB in a Dr Cooks, he went very well in it - I defo recommend them!


----------



## Cyberchick (19 March 2009)

I have never used it as a hackamore so I cant comment on that but I found

Bad Fit
Difficult to fit
Cheap plastic clips for the bit that broke in a schooling session
Couldn't use my Myler bit (comfort snaffle but with sides) on it as the bridle does not cater for fulmer bits.
Had to change my bit for the bridle which meant my horse was not happy hense the fact it is now just a bit of leather hanging in the tack room.


----------



## minerva (19 March 2009)

second the Dr cook, my ex-racer loved his and never went better, would go for the leather one though


----------



## Joss (19 March 2009)

My friend is using one as a bitless bridle.  It is ok but she has to put a lot of padding on &amp; around the nose area.  It also seems to slip sideways a bit.

I wouldnt rush at it!!


----------



## amc (19 March 2009)

Oh Dear.......I have one and I love it, I did find I had to oil a lot as it seemed a bit stiff but my boy seems to go well it, I haven't tried it bitless yet but as soon as I have access to a school I will


----------



## ironhorse (19 March 2009)

Many western horses are either started in a bosal (thick hide noseband, gentle pressure from rope reins attached to a knot at the bottom of the noseband, no leverage) or a sidepull (looks like a headcollar but has a split cheek which attaches in two places to a a rope or leather noseband, reins attach to rings at either side of the noseband).
Team chaser Lissie Siedel competes her horse in one, and I think one of the eventers uses one as well. 
You need to use a lot of weight and leg aids, but horses seem to go well in them.


----------



## EnduroRider (20 March 2009)

Re Bitless Bridles, have a look at the Marylot website: www.marylot.com

They Have S Hackamores, Flower Hackamores and Dr Cooks


----------



## Cliqmo (11 April 2009)

Hi there, I'm new to this (signed up a moment ago!) so hope I'm not interrupting or butting in etc. 

I am interested in using the Micklem bridle for my 4yr old gelding who is backed but needs riding away... he is a gem in a headcollar and has taken to the bit very well for all of the groundwork to date, however when I am on him he loses a bit of confidence and is much less happy with me having a contact on the reins... I thought that having the combination of bitless and bitted control that the Micklem allows would be the ideal bridging gap until he gets more accustomed to everything.  

Please can you advise what you dislike about the Micklem? and also, if you think my plan seems sound, whether you would be interested in loaning/selling your bridle on?

Thanks


----------

